# Camping in a Routan? Check out the VW tent



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

This is a new item from DriversGear....
"TOUAREG / ROUTAN TENT 
Item #19950 
The unique design of this tent provides the most versatility and flexibility when camping. The Sportz SUV/Mini Van tent has a patented removable sleeve that wraps around the cargo area of your Touareg or Routan, allowing for easy access to storage or as additional sleeping area. Features: 10' x 10' tent, sleeps 6 people, can be used as stand alone tent, Roomy interior with 7' of headroom, equipped with a 6' x 6' rain fly awning, 2 large entrance doors, 3 large no-see-um mesh windows, 2 mesh skylights, lantern holder and gear loft hangs from ceiling. Includes carrying case. Made from 185D, 75D polyester taffeta with 1200mm of PU water-resistant coating. 
This item will ship direct from the mfg. Allow 2 weeks for delivery. MSRP $289.95"


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

now that is cool


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubmk2_3)*

like it.
any idea what it costs? or a part number so I can check?? 
Edit... Just reread the whole post and WTF now there is a price.

















_Modified by Motorwerks at 12:00 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Routan? Check out the VW tent ([email protected])*

would this attach to a VW Passat Wagon also? My wife loves her Passat wagon and isn't going to get rid of it for anything, so I'm interested to know...
My grandmother might replace her Odyssey with a Routan if prices lines up right, so I'm back looking at VW goodies.
William


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorwerks* »_like it.
any idea what it costs? or a part number so I can check?? 
Edit... Just reread the whole post and WTF now there is a price.
















_Modified by Motorwerks at 12:00 PM 4-26-2009_

Like magic...I read your mind!...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Routan? Check out the VW tent (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_would this attach to a VW Passat Wagon also? My wife loves her Passat wagon and isn't going to get rid of it for anything, so I'm interested to know...
My grandmother might replace her Odyssey with a Routan if prices lines up right, so I'm back looking at VW goodies.
William

Trying to get an answer for you, I will pass it along as soon as I find out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Routan? Check out the VW tent (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_would this attach to a VW Passat Wagon also? My wife loves her Passat wagon and isn't going to get rid of it for anything, so I'm interested to know...
My grandmother might replace her Odyssey with a Routan if prices lines up right, so I'm back looking at VW goodies.
William

This one will not fit the Passat, but VW just introduced a new item number for the Passat Wagon, Golf/GTI and Rabbit.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Camping in a Routan? Check out the VW tent ([email protected])*

my dealer has one. I am supposed to be heade over there right now to look but I'm stuck waiting for my work


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Camping in a Routan? Check out the VW tent (Motorwerks)*

Hi,
has anyone seen the tent for the routan in real life? How ist the quality?
Does it fit 2 adults and 3 kids?
I would be really interested.
Thanks!


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Camping in a Routan? Check out the VW tent (lenny97)*

Recently I had my Passat over at Desert Volkswagen for some service. While waiting, I saw one of these tents attached to a Routan in their showroom. I would say the quality looked to be on-par with most Coleman or other family tents that you would find at Wal-Mart or a sporting good store. I'm not sure of the exact dimensions but I was surprised at how large it was. It would fit 2 or 3 people very comfortably. 4-5 people could sleep in it as well, but it wouldn't be as roomy to move around in.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Camping in a Routan? Check out the VW tent (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_Recently I had my Passat over at Desert Volkswagen for some service. While waiting, I saw one of these tents attached to a Routan in their showroom. I would say the quality looked to be on-par with most Coleman or other family tents that you would find at Wal-Mart or a sporting good store. I'm not sure of the exact dimensions but I was surprised at how large it was. It would fit 2 or 3 people very comfortably. 4-5 people could sleep in it as well, but it wouldn't be as roomy to move around in.

Thanks for the info....
Here is the information from VW, giving some basic info about the tent as well. I have not seen one first hand, so any additional information is greatly appreciated.
"The unique design of this tent provides the most versatility and flexibility when camping. The Sportz SUV/Mini Van tent has a patented removable sleeve that wraps around the cargo area of your Touareg or Routan, allowing for easy access to storage or as additional sleeping area. Features: 10' x 10' tent, sleeps 6 people, can be used as stand alone tent, Roomy interior with 7' of headroom, equipped with a 6' x 6' rain fly awning, 2 large entrance doors, 3 large no-see-um mesh windows, 2 mesh skylights, lantern holder and gear loft hangs from ceiling. Includes carrying case. Made from 185D,75D polyester taffeta wtih 1200mm of PU water-resistant coating."


----------



## anndreuw (Jan 9, 2008)

i remember seeing this for my gti, and it was priced in the $250 range from the VW catalog, i'm assuming this one is bigger so it should cost a little more maybe $300 range??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (anndreuw)*

Larger tent for the Routan and Touareg sells for $289.95 and the smaller tent sells for $249.95.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How about attaching to a EuroVan?


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_How about attaching to a EuroVan?

Well, I'm not 100% sure, but I don't see why it wouldn't. The tent has these sleeves which sort of wrap around the back cargo area of the vehicle. It's recommended for both the Routan and Touareg so I don't think it's really vehicle specific.
Also, I've used both VW dealers here in Las Vegas on different occassions. Some months back I was at Desert Volkswagen and saw the tent in the showroom hooked to the back of a Routan. In October, I took my Passat over to Findlay Volkswagen and there was a new Golf with a tent wrapping up into the back hatchback of the car.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (papa_vw)*

Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

I would have to agree....basically, the difference in the tent is a large opening, or a slightly smaller opening for the smaller (Passat, GTI) cars.


----------



## hevenleey (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks for the information and the suggestions dude


----------

